# Goat possibly ate a needle/pin



## Kris5902 (Aug 25, 2021)

My goat broke out of her crate while I was outside putting up my chickens tonight and may have swallowed a plastic poppy, pin and all. In Canada we wear poppies on a 1.5” long sharp pin like a sewing needle in late October until we affix them to wreaths in a November 11th a remembrance ceremony. Last year there were no ceremonies thanks to COVID so DH and I pinned ours 6’ up to an upholstered cabinet I didn’t think my goat could reach. She somehow managed to climb furniture and one of the pins is now missing and I’m freaking out. We don’t have a vet for her. Does she have any chance at surviving if she ate it?


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 26, 2021)

Well it's a wait and see situation.  An x-ray could show it if in there.  Have you looked all around??  She may have gotten and spit it out several feet away.   I'm hopeful that happened.


----------



## Kris5902 (Aug 26, 2021)

I haven’t found it… and I’ve torn the area apart looking. I can’t believe this has happened as everything “really not eatable” has been put away for months and there should have been no way for her to reach it but she did. For instance my sewing kit is in a tin, and in a drawer for this very reason.

I had just lined up some companions for her for winter, as our previous attempt to get her another goat and move her outside was delayed by fencing/housing issues and that doe went into the owners freezer before we could pick her up.

she’s eating more hay than usual… but I can’t see her safely passing such a sharp object.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 26, 2021)

Kris5902 said:


> I haven’t found it… and I’ve torn the area apart looking. I can’t believe this has happened as everything “really not eatable” has been put away for months and there should have been no way for her to reach it but she did. For instance my sewing kit is in a tin, and in a drawer for this very reason.
> 
> I had just lined up some companions for her for winter, as our previous attempt to get her another goat and move her outside was delayed by fencing/housing issues and that doe went into the owners freezer before we could pick her up.
> 
> she’s eating more hay than usual… but I can’t see her safely passing such a sharp object.


You would be surprised. 

I worked at a vet where a cat ate a needle and thread.

It got stuck in her neck, made a hole in her esophagus.   We pulled it out, the hole closed on its own, the cat was none the worse.....  just dribbled food out the hole until it closed up.

I know.... crazy.

My point....   not much you can do, hope it all works out, and I bet it all works out just fine.


----------



## Kris5902 (Sep 5, 2021)

Update: she is fine… and I just found the darn pin. With my foot! It was about 8’ away from where she ate the rest of the little plastic flower, and under my living room chair. She did have some pretty red poops for a while, which terrified me further (probably the result of the red plastic flower portion). I’ve been goat proofing the upper portions of the trailer as well now and plan on building out a small goat barn for her (and her soon to be acquired friends) under the bedroom of the 5th wheel


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 6, 2021)

Kris5902 said:


> Update: she is fine… and I just found the darn pin. With my foot! It was about 8’ away from where she ate the rest of the little plastic flower, and under my living room chair. She did have some pretty red poops for a while, which terrified me further (probably the result of the red plastic flower portion). I’ve been goat proofing the upper portions of the trailer as well now and plan on building out a small goat barn for her (and her soon to be acquired friends) under the bedroom of the 5th wheel


Well, good to hear all is well!

Sorry for your foot!


----------

